# overclocking a pny nvidia geforce 8500



## buddhabelly42 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a pretty small fan on my graphics card its core clock is around 450MHz so is it advisable to overclock?
if it is how would i? i have looked for a tool to overclock my graphics card but couldn't find one.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Try using RivaTuner. I used to have a Radeon 8500LE. It ran pretty hot... I didn't chance an overclock, and I wouldn't advise it, especially considering that it can't handle most modern games anyway.


----------



## buddhabelly42 (Jul 10, 2008)

what if i put a pci slot fan next to the card. 
fox, in your post you talked about a radeon 8500 i have a nvidia 8500


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Ah, I'm sorry, I overlooked the GeForce label in your post. You can disregard what I said about that card then, it's totally unrelated. I should be more observant...

There's a nice overclocking utility for Nvidia cards called CoolBits. Look for it on google and you should find it fairly easily.

I wouldn't expect more than a 50 or 60MHz overclock without significant temperature increase, which can cause artifacting and instability at higher levels.

A slot fan can help, but there's only so high you can go before it simply can't pull the heat away as fast as it's being generated.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I suggest one of the newer GPU coolers. Even a Zalman VF900CU will dissipate heat quite effectively with the addition of a low RPM side panel fan (some of the 120mm ones are almost silent). If you want evidence of how effective these coolers can be on a graphics card overclock, visit this link. It will take you to one of my past threads showcasing a model below yours (the 8400GS, low profile), with a 20% overclock!!! (Rivatuner)


----------



## buddhabelly42 (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for the help I haven't gotten a chance to use coolbit yet but I have found a Nvidia overclocking tool. I am currently looking for a pci fan before I start overclocking.


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

Fox said:


> Try using RivaTuner. I used to have a Radeon 8500LE. It ran pretty hot... I didn't chance an overclock, and I wouldn't advise it, especially considering that it can't handle most modern games anyway.


This is the best advice here. Take it.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Prob be cheaper in the long haul to buy a better card...


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I would think so... there's a PNY 8800gt 512 on tigerdirect.com right now for 128 dollars shipped. That's the one I have in my machine, and barring any defects (I haven't heard of too many, but it's possible), it's a nice little card.


----------



## buddhabelly42 (Jul 10, 2008)

I was thinking about getting a new card but i don't have the money. im only 13 and don't have a job. I have been checking newegg for good deals on graphics cards, so i think i'll hold off on overclocking then.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

The prices are only going to keep going down as ATi keeps rolling out its new line. It might be wise to wait then, especially if prices are important.


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

Fox said:


> The prices are only going to keep going down as ATi keeps rolling out its new line. It might be wise to wait then, especially if prices are important.


Correct. Don't OC because you can't afford it. OC because you can.


----------



## buddhabelly42 (Jul 10, 2008)

Actually i have decided to overclock with coolbits, Im still gonna get a new graphics card eventually. Thanks for the help


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

use rivatuner, ive been using it for years and its always worked flawlessly. id advise using atitray tool's [i bleive thats it, i might be off since im on hours number 74 on this server deployment] artifact tester to check for any anomalies from the overclock.

ive got a 8400GS running 500MHZ core and 300MHZ ram and its given me no problems what so ever, but then again its used for physx processing, not graphical duties. it stays around 45-50C idle and about 61C full load, but its got the fan from my 8800GT's accerlo S1 blowing down over it, without that it gets up to around 83C, which is within tolerance for a Geforce 8 series card [i believe its 112C that the drivers start to throttle the card back, but you usually start to get crashes and lockup around 90C]


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Use ntune and crank the fan to 100%. Then up the core and memory by 10% each time. Test with 3DMark06 for stability and monitor temps.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/

my personal favorite tool for testing, the artifact tester is amazing

despite the name it works with nvidia cards


----------

